# Well I am almost ready



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

This will be my first year to have props and a structure in a while. This year I converted a mausoleum structure to a witch shack with fireplace and chimney. I also will have an FCG in the window. Two fog machines one to put smoke out the chimney and the other for low lying fog out of a chiller. Bought a new mask and have it all set. Oh also built a drop panel door so I will get those little buggers! Few more days, I requested that day off and will spend it setting up. You can take a look at my new shack here.

http://www.mactavishmanor.com/macmanor.html

http://www.mactavishmanor.com/


----------

